# Do you ever read siggies and wonder...



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Do you ever read a post and notice that someone has a boy, then read their siggy and notice that it says nothing about being anti-circ, and then just wonder how they feel about it?







I do that all the time. I'm talking only about members who I'm confident are not Jewish or Muslim, like there are clues in the post such as they celebrate Christmas or go to Church, etc.

Anyone else do that, then just feel sort of "funny" when there is no anti-circ message in the siggy?


----------



## Natsuki (May 4, 2004)

Honestly, I find that line of thinking offensive. I don't use my signature to promote my personal beliefs or convictions. I celebrate Christmas, go to church regularly, and my son is intact (the first male in several generations on both sides of the family).

It really isn't my place to make assumptions and judgements about others' decisions based on signatures. If you want yours to proclaim your beliefs to the MDC community - great!

My signature is there b/c my DS likes the animated smilies and I picked ones that were cute. We don't even have a dog but he loves that one so I leave it on there.


----------



## MommaGreenBean (May 8, 2007)

Yea, I don't really put that in my sig either, and doubt I ever will. We UC and breastfeed, but I don't have that in there either...


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

I am very anti-circ and my son is intact. I don't find the need to use the anti-circ, homebirth, UC, breastfeeding, etc, etc, etc smilies in my signature. Really I think you are reading more into it than there is!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celestialdreamer* 
Really I think you are reading more into it than there is!


Well that's sensible. I was just wondering.

Geez, Natsuki, take a chill pill







.


----------



## 2crazykids (Jun 19, 2005)

This is what I was saying on another thread...

I don't feel any need at all to espouse my parenting beliefs in my siggie. I'm here on MDC for pete's sake! Everyone can feel safe in knowing that I believe in all the silly siggie smilies here, or at least I'm sensitive to them...I'm not on some other mainstream board where I would have to defend my choices and advocate for them. I'll tell you one thing: if I did believe in circ I sure as hell would never come around here at all! I'd be way too defensive...


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I definatly do. I cant help it anti circ is a huge part of my life and I do wonder when I dont see any no circ in someones siggy. I do NOT automaticly assume that the person did circ but I do wonder. Nothing wrong with that at all.

The OP question in no way said she thought the boy was circed if it wasnt there she said:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin*
and then just wonder how they feel about it?

I think a few of the responces were a bit overkill.

When you know about circ, at least for me, I wonder how others feel about it as well. Just like I wonder if they bfed when no bfing is mentioned. It is human nature.


----------



## +stella+ (Apr 17, 2005)

she didnt say you had to, or were awful if you didnt, she asked if anyone else saw a sig and wondered. yikes!

and to answer yeah i wonder, i just tell myself since they are on mdc at all there is a big chance their son is intact and move on. but i do wonder, and i dont at all see whats so offensive about wondering about anything, its not like we make a list and say "oh ill not reply to that poster because they dont proudly display "insert whatever parenting philosophy or whatever" in their sig"


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Another thing having the anti circ smiley in siggys has made many a new member research circ and it has changed their mind about it so to me it is important to have it there. But if you dont want it there then by all means dont put it. But keep in mind people do read the siggy's and they do make people think sometimes.

IMO Circ is miles away from being a "parenting belief". It is a human rights issue. Some things are just wrong no matter how you look at them. Very few issues in life are black and white but circ is definatly one that is.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Yes, I do briefly wonder.


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

I don't have a son, but even if I did I doubt I would use the nocirc icon. Simply because circ is, to me, such an odd concept and far removed from my world. It's not like I would feel the need to include an icon against cutting off hands either









But I understand Americans have a different reality.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't have it in my sig, but I have 3 intact boys. So now you don't have to wonder.







I usually change my sig around, and put what I am thinking about the most at the moment. I think if that is something that you are very passionate about, that it is something very normal to wonder about. I don't think that the OP was saying that anyone who doesn't have an intact smiley in their sig is bad or pro-circ, she just wonders. I wonder a lot of things about a lot of people on MDC!














:


----------



## bluetoes (May 12, 2007)

I don't think about it on MDC. I just assume the best. In fact I am happy to see them at all. Anywhere else it might offend people and we wouldn't want that!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *race_kelly* 
I don't think that the OP was saying that anyone who doesn't have an intact smiley in their sig is bad or pro-circ, she just wonders. I wonder a lot of things about a lot of people on MDC!














:









:


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

It's not in my siggie. If I had a smilie in my siggie for each of the natural parenting things I do/believe in, that's all I would have room for.









Also, I know it may seem an odd view but I feel that saying "no circ" is promoting circ in a way. ("No longer give your strength to that which you wish to be free from.") It's giving energy to the cause of circumcision, which is not what I want. If there were a smilie that said "intactness" or "genital integrity" (yeah, try fitting that on a smilie!) then I'd be more likely to include it. But there isn't, and I don't want to take up half of my signature to address the issue, at least, not right now. I would consider it.

I really respect those of you who do use half or all of your signatures to promote genital integrity. THANK YOU.


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

two intact kids here







. I just find that the smilies are kinda limiting. Circumcision is just not a huge issue to us and there's so many other things I would say about my kids besides what their body's look like yk?


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

It's on my mind a lot becuase I'm so active in the issue, so lots of things make me wonder!


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Okay, I caved-- new siggie. Cute quote from DS gone.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Never really thought about it that much, to tell you the truth. I put mine on my sig's because maybe others on this website might see it and look into it more.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

It's not in my siggy either and my son is intact.


----------



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionTigerBear* 

Also, I know it may seem an odd view but I feel that saying "no circ" is promoting circ in a way. ("No longer give your strength to that which you wish to be free from.") It's giving energy to the cause of circumcision, which is not what I want. If there were a smilie that said "intactness" or "genital integrity" (yeah, try fitting that on a smilie!) then I'd be more likely to include it. But there isn't, and I don't want to take up half of my signature to address the issue, at least, not right now. I would consider it.


It's not odd to me! This is why I left the smiley out of my sig until just a couple days ago. Now I'm having second thoughts again.


----------



## phdmama06 (Aug 15, 2007)

I sometimes feel curious about how people feel about RIC (in general) but I don't tend to assume anything in particular if a person doesn't have an anti-circ quote, link, or smiley in their siggy. In making a siggy, we have such a small space to describe ourselves that there might be a lot of other things - like kid's ages, homebirth, breastfeeding, vax, etc. - that we may want to talk about, and we may run out of room. And some people who are inactivists may choose not to advertise it in the siggy for various reasons.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The main purpose of the no circ smiley to me is NOT to advertise that my ds is intact I put it there so that it may point someone in the direction of CAC so that they can learn the truth and just possibly save a boy from it.

That is why I think it is so important to have it. You never know who might see it and it could very well be the start of their research and decision not to circ.


----------



## MonicaS (Oct 27, 2002)

OP - the thought has crossed my mind once or twice. Typically, if a no circ smiley is not there, I don't think about it unless their post makes me question their stance on the issue. Then, I will check to see if they give me any clues w/ their sig.

I don't even have any boys. My sig smiley is for intactivism purposes.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

I wondered that too. I like to think every MDC family opposes circumcision. Sadly a few don't. When I don't see a nocirc smiley in the siggy, I wonder if they're the few that believe in circumcision.

I think every siggy should have a nocirc siggy, imo... Especially those who oppose circumcision because it'll plant seeds into the fence sitters.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't. I am adamantly and zealously against *all* non-medical circumcision.
I just figure, we have two lines, and you can't fit every important cause in there -- there's a lot I'm leaving out besides circ. I also find that when somebody has eight zillion smilies in their siggy I tend not to pay attention to what it says.







: So I like to keep mine fairly simple.

I tell you when I do wonder though -- when people come to MDC for a specific interest, like say UC, or a DDC, or just like to hang out on TAO, etc., and don't seem to be involved anywhere else. I wonder if they're into natural parenting practices in general.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2crazykids* 
I'm here on MDC for pete's sake! Everyone can feel safe in knowing that I believe in all the silly siggie smilies here

If only that were true.....


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I wish we had more room in our siggys. Right now my focus is the holiday helper. Normally my siggy has links to pics of my kids. I used to have a ton of smileys but I got tired of looking at them.
I do often wonder, when people either don't have a signature or don't specify, what their stance is on a lot of things.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
The main purpose of the no circ smiley to me is NOT to advertise that my ds is intact I put it there so that it may point someone in the direction of CAC so that they can learn the truth and just possibly save a boy from it.

That is why I think it is so important to have it. You never know who might see it and it could very well be the start of their research and decision not to circ.









:

I also wonder if i dont see it because sometimes people may find mdc after their child(ren) are born and may not have gotten much information on the issue.

so yes i wonder, sometimes.

Jessica


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionTigerBear* 

Also, I know it may seem an odd view but I feel that saying "no circ" is promoting circ in a way. ("No longer give your strength to that which you wish to be free from.") It's giving energy to the cause of circumcision, which is not what I want. If there were a smilie that said "intactness" or "genital integrity" (yeah, try fitting that on a smilie!) then I'd be more likely to include it. But there isn't, and I don't want to take up half of my signature to address the issue, at least, not right now. I would consider it.


Actually we do have the *Genital Intergrity* ribbon







:


----------



## Kay11 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok, well I don't have a siggy at all....









If I did though I probably wouldn't put the anti circ smilie in it because in the UK no-one ever asks or even thinks about it. You don't circ as routine, end of story. I remember on a different message board I frequent a US mum asking about circ and you could almost hear the gasp of shock and horror. It's just not something I've thought about a lot, even though dh and I have had our disagreements because he is circ'ed (different country where it is the norm). I am thinking about it now though.


----------



## AstridS (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kay11* 
Ok, well I don't have a siggy at all....









If I did though I probably wouldn't put the anti circ smilie in it because in the UK no-one ever asks or even thinks about it. You don't circ as routine, end of story. I remember on a different message board I frequent a US mum asking about circ and you could almost hear the gasp of shock and horror. It's just not something I've thought about a lot, even though dh and I have had our disagreements because he is circ'ed (different country where it is the norm). I am thinking about it now though.









: That's the post I was just about to write. Circ is a non issue here. In a way, i think that having a "say no to circ" smiley is supporting circ, because it makes people think about circ as a choice. Something that you could say yes as well as no to







It's not a choice. It's a disgusting human rights violation (or it should be, anyway).


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Not in my sig., son is intact.

I also CD, Co-sleep, EBF, question vaxes, etc., etc., etc...


----------



## veganf (Dec 12, 2005)

Interesting, I've never thought about it...but now you'll have me wondering








! I do feel strongly that anti-circ sigs do influence people if they are parents-to-be coming to a parenting website for the first time.

But I don't forget that not everyone pays for a premium membership, and there is a cap on # of smilies in sigs for many people, and people's sig priorities (or lack of sig) are their own business.

And I was also going to mention the Genital Integrity ribbon!


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

It is in an interesting thought, I think on a few occasions I have wondered. Only because I know a few moms IRL who circ and do come to MDC. Sadly one has told me flat out that they avoid the CAC because they don't want to know what a horrible thing they let happen to their kid (I think because of the way she said it she instinctively knew it was wrong, but caved because her DH wanted it done).

I keep it in my siggy because I think here in the US it's such an important thing to discuss and an issue that people need to talk about.

It is very important to me, as I've been personally affected by circ (through my DH).

The other natural parenting stuff associated with MDC I do, yet I don't feel as strongly about.

Every baby has the right to keep their genitals whole. And it's sad here in the US that half the population is at risk for that.







:

It should be normal and natural to have your whole body. To know that the foreskin is valuable errogenous tissue. But, here in the US, whole generations have surgically altered penises...and they don't want to think they are missing anything. They'd rather stay subconsciously continue to mutilate their sons and grandsons rather than let them have something they will never have. And, its bizarre but it seems like most people, espcially in older generations have been taught that men with foreskins are gross, smelly and unclean. It's so flippin warped if you think about it, because its so obvious that girls have more internal parts. But people here don't talk about it, and will not even acknowledge that cutting baby penis parts off is wrong.

So many people here in the US think circumcision is a snip...that the foreskin is like a flap of skin like an earlobe...and I'm not kidding. They don't know it's the removal of 40-60% of the skin of the penis, and is valuable errogenous tissue. They have no clue how a normal penis is supposed to act. They think lubrication is something that all people have to use to have sex, that it is "normal"







:.

So I do think, if you feel strongly about genital integrity then it's important to say so.

If you live in a country other than the US where quite obviously circumcision is considered mutilation and is a shocking prospect you could just say that in your siggie.

Something like 'in our country circumcision of boys and girls is considered a human rights violation or it's unheard of or is not a legal parental choice.'

It's honestly amazing how many people here in the US I have met who think all the men around the world (except Africa and non-developed countries...) are cut.







:

Anyhow, that was sort of a tangent.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Yes, I wonder why they don't and assume it is b/c they circ'ed. Especially if their join date is after their son's birthdate.

The best place to scope out circing members is on those "the ways I'm not crunchy" threads. Lots of bull$%^& there.

MDC is primarily an American site and so to say that you don't even think about it b/c you are from a non-circing country... well, you are missing an opportunity to help some other babies. And if a new person comes to MDC and sees most members saying no-circ in their siggies, well, that is a very powerful statement.


----------



## liseux (Jul 3, 2004)

I do wonder too, but I also assume that people here are more likely to have intact kids. For my sanity IRL, I try to pretend that kids are intact too & I never look at any boys diaper changes. I keep mine up because intactivism is very important to me, yet I left off other stuff b/c of room too.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
If you live in a country other than the US where quite obviously circumcision is considered mutilation and is a shocking prospect you could just say that in your siggie.









:


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
I think every siggy should have a nocirc siggy, imo... Especially those who oppose circumcision because it'll plant seeds into the fence sitters.

yep, and a breastfeeding, and a novax, and an organic, and a co-sleeping, and a gentle discipline and a cloth diapering, and.... and... and...
People have different pet issues, that are important to them. To some people not circing is just not the main issue.

I find the idea of being judged by what I *don't* have in my siggy to be a bit







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
If you live in a country other than the US where quite obviously circumcision is considered mutilation and is a shocking prospect you could just say that in your siggie.

Something like 'in our country circumcision of boys and girls is considered a human rights violation or it's unheard of or is not a legal parental choice.'

you know, if I was to address all the things Americans do that to me are unheard of or crazy, I would need 2 siggies, and I would probably be getting pissed off PMs every day.









I think circ is ridiculous, but I also think the anti-global warming people are ridiculous, I think the US stand on reducing CO2 emissions is a more immediate risk to our planet than their penchant for chopping off their sons' penises. I think that the fact that there are areas where there is opposition to the teaching of evolution in schools is crazy. I think that the standard portion size in the US is nuts and a big contributor to the obesity issue. I think that the US sponsored vilification of people of Arab descent is evil.

I think I ran out of sig space a while ago









No i will keep my sig for the issues that matter to ME.


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Nah.

If I tried to put all my beliefs in my sig, I'd run out of room pretty fast. I don't assume anything about anyone here based on what is(n't) in their sig, either.

This is just an educated guess, but I'm thinking most mamas on MDC are not pro-circ anyway.


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Natsuki* 
Honestly, I find that line of thinking offensive. I don't use my signature to promote my personal beliefs or convictions. I celebrate Christmas, go to church regularly, and my son is intact (the first male in several generations on both sides of the family).

It really isn't my place to make assumptions and judgements about others' decisions based on signatures. If you want yours to proclaim your beliefs to the MDC community - great!

My signature is there b/c my DS likes the animated smilies and I picked ones that were cute. We don't even have a dog but he loves that one so I leave it on there.

I have to agree with this. My DS isn't intact (very regretfully), but if he were, I don't think I'd put it in my sig...


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
I wondered that too. I like to think every MDC family opposes circumcision. Sadly a few don't. When I don't see a nocirc smiley in the siggy, I wonder if they're the few that believe in circumcision.

I'm opposed to infant circumcision.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Mine's a tough one- my son is circumscised, but I wouldn't have if I had known better at the time. I've thought about putting something in my signature, but I've since decided not to because it's a very personal matter and I'm not sure how my son would feel about me broadcasting information about his penis one way or another every time I post, plus, I just don't have room in my signature to add anything else.







: I have wondered if I've been looked down upon, especially int this particular forum because I don't add something to my signature, but it's not something I'm comfortable with. If I need to say something about circumscision, I'll post it in an individual post.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MCatLvrMom2A&X* 
Actually we do have the *Genital Intergrity* ribbon







:

But that ribbon also stands for several other situations/issues as well.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
But that ribbon also stands for several other situations/issues as well.


















: what else does it stand for?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

If you mouse on top of it and it will tell you, but I will make it easy for you









Pg and infant loss, SIDS, male breast cancer & genital integrity.

You can always put G.I next to it


----------



## littleaugustbaby (Jun 27, 2003)

Wow. I can't believe people really think about it that much.

Circ is just not a big issue for some people. I don't expect everyone to take a public stance on issues that I am passionate about, yk? It just seems kind of odd to dwell on something like this. I wouldn't circ, but I also don't feel the need to shout about it from the rooftops either.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamajama* 
two intact kids here







. I just find that the smilies are kinda limiting. Circumcision is just not a huge issue to us and there's so many other things I would say about my kids besides what their body's look like yk?

yeah, this. totally. my son is intact, but activism wise, i kind of feel like i have bigger fish to fry, so to speak. also, i noticed here on MDC, there is an entire forum regarding circ, so it's basically preaching to the choir, no?

the other day i actually had a complete stranger ask me about the status of my son's foreskin. there is a point where it really, truly is nobody's business but ours.


----------



## basset (Jun 11, 2005)

Not in my siggy either but I have 3 girls and 1 intact boy. I ran out of room on my siggy (only give you 8 smilies) so this is what I have for now







.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

The reason it is so important to me is because there are so many out there that do NOT know that circ is not required. If you ask 10 people about it. You will maybe find 1 that knows it isnt required but even that 1 person will probably tell you at least one of the myths about the foreskin. Depending on where you live and the circ rate in that area.

How come bfing is coming back? Because people have made it their mission to educate the general population about it. It can be an obsession and I try my best to not let it be but when I look around me and see little boys and grown men knowing that the odds are extremely high that they are circed it breaks my heart.

I dont think everyone needs or even should try to educate others but if I dont who will? Talking about people I see in real life not just here at mdc.

I think there are enough here on mdc that do have the no circ in their siggy that a luker/new member would have a hard time no seeing it somewere. And I am thankful to those that do have it.

I know for a FACT that there has been at least 1 baby boy saved from circ due to the no circ smiliy in someones sig. So to me that makes it important.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

Even though I display other things in my siggie, anti-circ isn't one of them even though we don't circ. Not being from the US, circ-ing isn't common at all, so not actually a parenting choice usually made (ie. it's usually a given that one won't circ and difficult to find a surgeon who will).


----------



## graceomalley (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delicious* 
i noticed here on MDC, there is an entire forum regarding circ, so it's basically preaching to the choir, no?

I don't think this is the case. Lots of mothers in DDCs have admitted they didn't bother looking into this forum, and got their boys cut anyway.

I usually turn signatures off and I don't have anything in mine, but I think my stance on this issue is obvious because this is the main forum I post in.


----------



## mija y mijo (Dec 6, 2006)

DS is intact and I don't have it in my siggy.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I didn't put BF or homebirth or UC or babywearing or cosleeping in my siggie, because I'm past those stages now. My kids are born, and they've all weaned from my bed and my breasts. It's just a non-issue at this point, so why put it in my siggie? It makes sense that some parents may feel the same way about circ: it's done (or not done) in infancy, so why publicise it for years?

I'd also imagine that some pre-teen and teenaged boys may NOT like having information about their penises on a public message board.


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I'd also imagine that some pre-teen and teenaged boys may NOT like having information about their penises on a public message board.

I think several people have said this several times on this thread...my son is intact, but I don't have that in my signature. I have links to two pages with information about MGM, because I think it's important to have that information out there.

Even at MDC, there are plenty of moms who circ - or moms who just haven't thought about it. Heck - I was at MDC for almost 2 years before I became a regular on this forum - it was only after the birth of my son that I really 'got it' (although I'd always vaguely thought - 'Why would anyone do that to their child?').

Anyway - all of that to say...I'm not advertising anything about my child's body in my anti-circ signature. I am stating how I feel about circumcision, and making sure there is information out there that is easily accessible for other parents at MDC who may not have thought about this issue yet.


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

there is too much to try to "siggy" it all ...........

intact
bf, TN, CLW
co-sleep
babywear
cloth diaper

and so on

espcially for moms who have a home birth or whatever

it becomes a laundry list, or check list of sorts ............

I personally gave up









Aimee (momma to two intact boys







)


----------



## Golden (Mar 15, 2002)

I've never had a siggie since I joined.
Leaves lots of room for assumptions, I guess.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Crap. This is painful for me.

Both my boys are circumcised.

I found MDC right before my second son was born. It saved him from vaccinations, and I had a natural(ish-in-the-hospital-but-med-free) birth because of MDC but will regret to the day I die my inability to open up and research the circ issue. I struggle with this and know it contributed to ppd.

I hate talking about this - mostly to a bunch of people here I don't know.

But since then, the people who post on MDC have really had a push to include No Circ statements in their siggies - much more than when I first came on. Maybe if I would have seen it on all these siggies when I was pregnant, just maybe....

So I guess I am going to change my sigg. Maybe it will help at least one mama to open up and reconsider her mainstream ideas. I wish I would have in time.

So there - you don't have to wonder you can now know that my little boys are circ'd.







:

I'm a little afraid to do this - wondering what kind of hate mail I may get when people know I circ'd . BUt whatever, its not about me anymore.


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *graceomalley* 
I don't think this is the case. Lots of mothers in DDCs have admitted they didn't bother looking into this forum, and got their boys cut anyway.

I usually turn signatures off and I don't have anything in mine, but I think my stance on this issue is obvious because this is the main forum I post in.

Agreed.


----------



## yokosmile (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

I'm a little afraid to do this - wondering what kind of hate mail I may get when people know I circ'd . BUt whatever, its not about me anymore.










I cannot imagine anyone on these forums attacking you. You didn't know better. I blame many groups/organizations for this heinous crime, but I would never place blame on a regretful mother. She has enough to bare.

This thread has inspired me to do *something* with my siggy..


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Personally, I'd prefer that people get to know me rather than wondering whether they'd like or agree with me or not based on what's in my signature. I can't possibly fit all the things I'm for (a few: CDing, logical consequences, BFing, the Green Bay Packers, and chocolate) and against (another few: circ, the Donlin Creek Gold Mine, and cauliflower) in there, anyway.


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy&Will* 
Crap. This is painful for me.

Both my boys are circumcised.

I found MDC right before my second son was born. It saved him from vaccinations, and I had a natural(ish-in-the-hospital-but-med-free) birth because of MDC but will regret to the day I die my inability to open up and research the circ issue. I struggle with this and know it contributed to ppd.

I hate talking about this - mostly to a bunch of people here I don't know.

But since then, the people who post on MDC have really had a push to include No Circ statements in their siggies - much more than when I first came on. Maybe if I would have seen it on all these siggies when I was pregnant, just maybe....

So I guess I am going to change my sigg. Maybe it will help at least one mama to open up and reconsider her mainstream ideas. I wish I would have in time.

So there - you don't have to wonder you can now know that my little boys are circ'd.







:

I'm a little afraid to do this - wondering what kind of hate mail I may get when people know I circ'd . BUt whatever, its not about me anymore.









There are lots of mamas here who feel the way you do. My heart goes out to you all (and I reserve my anger for those who push this atrocity on parents, especially moms, when they are at their most vulnerable).

Thank you for your siggie - I do think they make a difference, even here on MDC. Lots of people in the States just don't even think to question circumcision.


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
Yes, I wonder why they don't and assume it is b/c they circ'ed. Especially if their join date is after their son's birthdate.

The best place to scope out circing members is on those "the ways I'm not crunchy" threads. Lots of bull$%^& there.

MDC is primarily an American site and so to say that you don't even think about it b/c you are from a non-circing country... well, you are missing an opportunity to help some other babies. And if a new person comes to MDC and sees most members saying no-circ in their siggies, well, that is a very powerful statement.









:


----------



## Evenstar (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy&Will* 
Crap. This is painful for me.

Both my boys are circumcised.

I found MDC right before my second son was born. It saved him from vaccinations, and I had a natural(ish-in-the-hospital-but-med-free) birth because of MDC but will regret to the day I die my inability to open up and research the circ issue. I struggle with this and know it contributed to ppd.

I hate talking about this - mostly to a bunch of people here I don't know.

But since then, the people who post on MDC have really had a push to include No Circ statements in their siggies - much more than when I first came on. Maybe if I would have seen it on all these siggies when I was pregnant, just maybe....

So I guess I am going to change my sigg. Maybe it will help at least one mama to open up and reconsider her mainstream ideas. I wish I would have in time.

So there - you don't have to wonder you can now know that my little boys are circ'd.







:

I'm a little afraid to do this - wondering what kind of hate mail I may get when people know I circ'd . BUt whatever, its not about me anymore.









I'm sorry, mama

Your new sig is awesome. I truly believe it will make a difference to someone. I think regretful mothers have the most powerful voices of all


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy&Will* 
I'm a little afraid to do this - wondering what kind of hate mail I may get when people know I circ'd . BUt whatever, its not about me anymore.

Your sig is very moving. I don't think you will get any hate mail.








It takes a very strong mama to admit what you are.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I wish we had more room in our siggys. Right now my focus is the holiday helper. Normally my siggy has links to pics of my kids. I used to have a ton of smileys but I got tired of looking at them.
I do often wonder, when people either don't have a signature or don't specify, what their stance is on a lot of things.

To help clarify, the person who sparked my interest had a line of pro-breastfeeding, anti spanking, pro this anti that, you know, all the typical stuff on here. It was just anti circ that was very conspiciously missing. That's why I was wondering.

I can totally understand not being able to fit in all the smilies you want in your siggy, given the 2 line limit and smiley limit.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheacoby* 
Your sig is very moving. I don't think you will get any hate mail.








It takes a very strong mama to admit what you are.

Agreed







.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I have a 1 month old and he is intact. It's in my sig. (though I didn't remember that).

I'd love to have an intact smilie, rather than a "no circ" one. Intact seems more like a statement of my own beliefs/fact about my family, whereas the no circ ones seem more like position/advocacy/political statements. I'd like my sig to be more personal I guess. Of course, I dunno how one would make an appropriate intact smilie...


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin* 
Do you ever read a post and notice that someone has a boy, then read their siggy and notice that it says nothing about being anti-circ, and then just wonder how they feel about it?







I do that all the time. I'm talking only about members who I'm confident are not Jewish or Muslim, like there are clues in the post such as they celebrate Christmas or go to Church, etc.

Anyone else do that, then just feel sort of "funny" when there is no anti-circ message in the siggy?


I don't have an anti-circ message in my siggy, and both my boys are intact. Just to satisfy your curiousity







.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy&Will* 
Crap. This is painful for me.

Both my boys are circumcised.

*I found MDC right before my second son was born. It saved him from vaccinations, and I had a natural(ish-in-the-hospital-but-med-free) birth because of MDC but will regret to the day I die my inability to open up and research the circ issue. I struggle with this and know it contributed to ppd.*

I hate talking about this - mostly to a bunch of people here I don't know.

But since then, the people who post on MDC have really had a push to include No Circ statements in their siggies - much more than when I first came on. *Maybe if I would have seen it on all these siggies when I was pregnant, just maybe....*
So I guess I am going to change my sigg. Maybe it will help at least one mama to open up and reconsider her mainstream ideas. I wish I would have in time.

So there - you don't have to wonder you can now know that my little boys are circ'd.







:

I'm a little afraid to do this - wondering what kind of hate mail I may get when people know I circ'd . BUt whatever, its not about me anymore.

(emphasis mine)








This is why I think its imperative that every MDC family has 'no-circ' in their siggies.

Peace,
FW


----------



## dex_millie (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't have it in my siggy and my boy is intact. I didn't know much about the circ issues because most people I know do it. I just decided that I will let DS decide when he is older. My husband got cut when he was in his 20's (before I meet him). He said his skin was too tight? and it use to hurt him but he never had insurance growing up to do it.

I still have to do some research.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

very interesting.

i tried the laundry list of ap/nfl signature once and it just felt kind of braggy/"look i really do fit in here, i swear" to me.

this thread makes me think though.

and i do think my signature is in need of some updating, so off i go!


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

My siggy changes as I get bored. I shoved them all on there just for the sheer joy of doing so







I had the little no circ guy up there before I knew (or even thought) I was having a boy.

I do wonder. I wonder whether I am on MDC or not. I worry all the time.


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

oops, misread a post... n/m


----------



## Traci mom23boys (Jan 4, 2006)

I browsed through the comments and didn't notice my perspective so I will share. I have 3 intact teenage sons. I don't put that in my sig because I feel that it would be a violation of their privacy.

Blessings,


----------



## cristina63303 (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
(emphasis mine)








This is why I think its imperative that every MDC family has 'no-circ' in their siggies.

Peace,
FW

I agree completely. And this holds even for parents who circd before learning the truth.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calidris* 
I don't have a son, but even if I did I doubt I would use the nocirc icon. Simply because circ is, to me, such an odd concept and far removed from my world. It's not like I would feel the need to include an icon against cutting off hands either









But I understand Americans have a different reality.









: I just didn't feel right about it, because I didn't have a fight to not circ my son... under 1% of boys in my province are being circ'd and in order to have it done you need to arrange it in advance and pay 300$ out of pocket. It was a non-issue for me and my son. I wouldn't have ever done it, but it was easier here.


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
A siggie doesn't make anyone "MDC". We can't be too MDC or not enough MDC, either. And only YOU can define what MDC/NFL means to you.

I'm confused..
The OP asked if you look at siggies and see someone is having a boy if you wonder. And I say yes, I do wonder, but I wonder whether I am on MDC or not (as in, I wonder every time I see a pregnant woman, every time a friend of mine announces she is having a boy, etc).


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i dont really read siggies all the time i dont think of it when i am here(well i didnt but now i will







) but day to day i think it all the time. see pg woman wonder if she will cut her boy. little baby wonder if he is whole. i dont do it...ect... it just pops in my head


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Organicavocado* 
I'm confused..
The OP asked if you look at siggies and see someone is having a boy if you wonder. And I say yes, I do wonder, but I wonder whether I am on MDC or not (as in, I wonder every time I see a pregnant woman, every time a friend of mine announces she is having a boy, etc).


Ooops, I totally read it as " i wonder whether I am MDC or not"... I'm so sorry! I totally missed the "on".

Jessica


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessjgh1* 
Ooops, I totally read it as " i wonder whether I am MDC or not"... I'm so sorry! I totally missed the "on".

Jessica

OH lmao okay. I kept reading it like, "Wait, what?" thinking I had pregnancy brain and just. wasnt. getting it.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

oh 'pishaw!
I was anticirc while some of you ladies were still in your training bras! I don't need a stinking smilie to advertise that. I agree that I don't need a laundry list of smilies to pass some kind of MDC test.


----------



## smeisnotapirate (Aug 24, 2007)

Antonin,

Don't discount us Jewish/Muslim mommas. I know a greater percent of Christians who circ IRL than my Jewish friends. I'm Jewish and will not circ, and am loud and proud about it - despite not having it in my sig.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Antonin,

Don't discount us Jewish/Muslim mommas. I know a greater percent of Christians who circ IRL than my Jewish friends. I'm Jewish and will not circ, and am loud and proud about it - despite not having it in my sig.

That reminds me, I wondered about the siggies with "







Save the Carrots







" Something like that anyways. I see them all the time in the Jewish signature. I've wondered if it was a Jewish anti-circ message. Call me crazy but its what I think of every time I see it.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
That reminds me, I wondered about the siggies with "







Save the Carrots







" Something like that anyways. I see them all the time in the Jewish signature. I've wondered if it was a Jewish anti-circ message. Call me crazy but its what I think of every time I see it.

That is crazy--I think sometimes a carrot is just a carrot. It is not us against them, and when you get into that kind mentality that is when religious prejudices start.


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LisainCalifornia* 
That is crazy--I think sometimes a carrot is just a carrot. It is not us against them, and when you get into that kind mentality that is when religious prejudices start.

I'm speechless...

Why in the world would I be prejudice against someone who chooses not to circ? I know a lot of Jewish Parents who don't circ.

Quote:

When you get into that kind mentality that is when religious prejudices start.
Wondering about a religion is how prejudices starts????







:


----------



## anubis (Oct 6, 2006)

I've been thinking of putting the no-circ smilie in my sig ever since I first learned that RIC exists in the US. I would like to, but then I start thinking and then I wuss out for a couple of reasons.

1. I'm not in the US, and the issue isn't something I have had/will have to personally face. In conversations with pro-circ Americans I've been told I shouldn't have an opinion on something I don't have to deal with myself. I disagree (not to mention that I find it hilariously hypocritical, what with the US playing world police and "solving" other countries' problems all the time), but I don't want to get into that argument again.

2. I don't have children. I've been told in circ debates that I have too much interest in kids' genitals when I don't even have any of my own. Basically implying that I'm a complete perv. Again, I find that argument ridiculous as I see RIC as a human rights issue, but I don't want to get into that argument either.

I do have the pink/blue ribbon in my sig, but I think it's more well known in the pg/infant loss sense (which is the reason I first put it there). I'm still kind of on the fence about putting the no-circ guy there.


----------



## Organicavocado (Mar 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LisainCalifornia* 
oh 'pishaw!
I was anticirc while some of you ladies were still in your training bras! I don't need a stinking smilie to advertise that. I agree that I don't need a laundry list of smilies to pass some kind of MDC test.

Well now, since this isn't the first time this has been said, whats saying having a sig like mine (well, like it is this very second, it changes all the time) was put there to "try to fit in"? I came to MDC because I couldn't find anywhere else that thought the way I do, I didn't come here and immediately start bending over backwards to fit into something I don't, or didn't, believe in. IDK about everyone else with any little icon in their sig, but mine has ranged anywhere from the seizuriffic sig it is now to nothing at all, just depending on my mood. I'll toss up anti circ, or pro breastfeeding slogans now and then if I'm being affected by either in my life and feel like reaching out a little, or just be silly, etc etc. It doesn't change to please another soul other than mine.

So I guess not only do some people wonder about the circ issue, but they also wonder about people's justifications for what they put in their sig. I guess everybody is wondering about everything.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin* 
Do you ever read a post and notice that someone has a boy, then read their siggy and notice that it says nothing about being anti-circ, and then just wonder how they feel about it?







I do that all the time. I'm talking only about members who I'm confident are not Jewish or Muslim, like there are clues in the post such as they celebrate Christmas or go to Church, etc.

Anyone else do that, then just feel sort of "funny" when there is no anti-circ message in the siggy?

I think you are just looking to feel bad.

I have three sons and am 100% anti circ. One Hundred Percent. Except for the very rare medical indication.

I have noting in my siggy.

Don't worry so much.


----------



## ChristyM26 (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
















: what else does it stand for?

That blue and pink ribbon is typically used for pregnancy/infant loss. I don't think that a lot of people recognize it as genital integrity.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

No one has mentioned this reason yet, so I thought I would.

I had the same experience as the OP; wondering why a poster had homebirth, bf, cloth diaper/EC icons but no anti-circ. siggie. Then I re-read the siggie--she has all girls!


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anubis* 
I've been thinking of putting the no-circ smilie in my sig ever since I first learned that RIC exists in the US. I would like to, but then I start thinking and then I wuss out for a couple of reasons.

1. I'm not in the US, and the issue isn't something I have had/will have to personally face. In conversations with pro-circ Americans I've been told I shouldn't have an opinion on something I don't have to deal with myself. I disagree (not to mention that I find it hilariously hypocritical, what with the US playing world police and "solving" other countries' problems all the time), but I don't want to get into that argument again.

2. I don't have children. I've been told in circ debates that I have too much interest in kids' genitals when I don't even have any of my own. Basically implying that I'm a complete perv. Again, I find that argument ridiculous as I see RIC as a human rights issue, but I don't want to get into that argument either.

I do have the pink/blue ribbon in my sig, but I think it's more well known in the pg/infant loss sense (which is the reason I first put it there). I'm still kind of on the fence about putting the no-circ guy there.

I'm glad you brought this up. I haven't been able to collect my thoughts on this properly so I'm just going to lay it out there, sorry if I offend anyone. USA -policing and trying to solve other countries problems... Thats a GREAT point you've made. I wish other countries would police us here in the USA re: RIC. I wish other countries would at least voice their opinion about Americans being so STOOOPID (generally speaking) for allowing such an atrocity to continue! Other countries have already proven they're academically advanced compared to the smartest American. Yup, you read that right, an average non-American (from a developed country) is smarter than the smartest American. (Info from a Concluded Study comparing the children's performance in schools.) Just Google: "Stupid in America"

I would appreciate it if those countries would help us out!!! Most Americans are shocked when they learn that other countries don't do this to their newborns. As the pro-circ's believe, "They should follow the American way and circ their men and newborns!"

1991 Edgar J. Schoen tries and fails to convince European countries to institute mass circumcision.
1997 Edgar J. Schoen tries and fails once again to convince European countries to institute mass circumcision.

1998 Howard Stang, inventor of an infant circumcision restraint fails to mention this conflict of interest in his article promoting infant circumcision.
If other countries outcried loud enough for the American citizens to notice, many of us would see just how much of a scam RIC really is. In the past, our media and the medical establishment cover-up this important conflict they have with other countries so it doesn't influence their SALE! Your example would save millions of boys. Weather or not you have children or even boys, if its not of your culture to practice this BARBARIC ritual on newborns, let us know! Its okay to be passionate about it too. This kind of outcry would hopefully shake us up a bit! How would the Americans feel about other Countries policing us?


----------



## AstridS (Mar 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
I'm glad you brought this up. I haven't been able to collect my thoughts on this properly so I'm just going to lay it out there, sorry if I offend anyone. USA -policing and trying to solve other countries problems... Thats a GREAT point you've made. I wish other countries would police us here in the USA re: RIC. I wish other countries would at least voice their opinion about Americans being so STOOOPID (generally speaking) for allowing such an atrocity to continue! Other countries have already proven they're academically advanced compared to the smartest American. Yup, you read that right, an average non-American (from a developed country) is smarter than the smartest American. (Info from a Concluded Study comparing the children's performance in schools.) Just Google: "Stupid in America"

I would appreciate it if those countries would help us out!!! Most Americans are shocked when they learn that other countries don't do this to their newborns. As the pro-circ's believe, "They should follow the American way and circ their men and newborns!"

1991 Edgar J. Schoen tries and fails to convince European countries to institute mass circumcision.
1997 Edgar J. Schoen tries and fails once again to convince European countries to institute mass circumcision.

1998 Howard Stang, inventor of an infant circumcision restraint fails to mention this conflict of interest in his article promoting infant circumcision.
If other countries outcried loud enough for the American citizens to notice, many of us would see just how much of a scam RIC really is. In the past, our media and the medical establishment cover-up this important conflict they have with other countries so it doesn't influence their SALE! Your example would save millions of boys. Weather or not you have children or even boys, if its not of your culture to practice this BARBARIC ritual on newborns, let us know! Its okay to be passionate about it too. This kind of outcry would hopefully shake us up a bit! How would the Americans feel about other Countries policing us?









yeah, but the trouble is, that the US is hard to police, because the average mainstrem american doesn't care what the rest of the world thinks. I mean, people don't even watch the international news on TV







: It's like you (you = average americans, not educated and smart MDC-mammas














only care about other parts of the world if it's because you are about to drop a bomb there. So exactly HOW are we as europeans supposed to reach the american mainstream? I would really like to get some ideas about this. Right now I just try to jump in to offer an outside perspective, when I stumble upon a circ-discussion, but other than that... what can we do?


----------



## Daisyuk (May 15, 2005)

Well, given that MDC mothers are brighter and more tuned into their children than the average, I think that everyone who posts here, especially if they come from a culture where all genital mutilations are considered barbaric, has a duty to have something like that in their signature, because it may not have occurred to people that they just do not have to do this. Or even to question it.

I'm sure that mothers on here would like the opportunity to know that there is at least a question mark over it, and then they at least know to research. I'm sure that any caring mother who researches will be blown away by what they find and refuse to have anything to do with it.

Apart from anything else, it shows that there are more people who think it is barbaric and cruel - and that's bound to have an effect on a board, where national differences are not so immediately obvious. If every second sig has a nocirc in it, then it should at least cause some pause for thought in those that are considering (or would have just done it without considering anything).


----------



## MamaVolpe (Feb 27, 2006)

My siggy is based on my family and what smileys I like. If I posted all my beliefs my siggy would be way too long.


----------



## Mamm2 (Apr 19, 2004)

My siggy is what it is because I don't want other mothers to make the mistake I almost made.

I have had numerous pms from MDC mothers after seeing my siggy who researched and changed their mind about circ.

If I can save one boy from being circ because of my siggy then it was worth the 2minutes it took me to put the siggy together.


----------



## Mamm2 (Apr 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fruitful womb* 
(emphasis mine)








This is why I think its imperative that every MDC family has 'no-circ' in their siggies.

Peace,
FW
































Thank you for saying that and that is why I have the siggy I do.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Is this thread for real?

I assume better of people I suppose. But in general I assume that all baby boys are left intact at MDC. I also assume they are breastfed, that their mothers don't let them CIO and that they will not be hit as a form of discipline.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
Is this thread for real?

I assume better of people I suppose. But in general I assume that all baby boys are left intact at MDC. I also assume they are breastfed, that their mothers don't let them CIO and that they will not be hit as a form of discipline.

In a perfect world. Not every family has been on MDC since their children were born and not every family knew exactly how harmful circumscision is when their children were born.


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *artgoddess* 
Is this thread for real?

I assume better of people I suppose. *But in general I assume that all baby boys are left intact at MDC.* I also assume they are breastfed, that their mothers don't let them CIO and that they will not be hit as a form of discipline.

Definitely not a safe assumption to make. There are people on MDC who think Circ is a-okay, but they're prevented from stating so outright because of the UA.







:


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
In a perfect world. Not every family has been on MDC since their children were born and not every family knew exactly how harmful circumscision is when their children were born.

Well yes, I have seen talk from women who feel terribly that they made a mistake in the past. When you know better you do better.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papai* 
Definitely not a safe assumption to make. There are people on MDC who think Circ is a-okay, but they're prevented from stating so outright because of the UA.







:

Well that does make me sad, but I am happy they are prevented from promoted circ by the user agreement. There aren't many place for mothers to go where they are safe from that kind of talk on the net.


----------



## chelsmm (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't have anything in my siggy, but I do have an intact son.

I'm going to add it now...

When I first came to MDC, I was a new mom (baby girl, thank goodness because if she had been a boy, he'd have been circ'd). I learned about circ here. And that's why my 4 month old is intact. (well, that and my irl friends...however, I met them mostly here too!)

So, maybe someone will see my siggy and think again. It's not accurate to assume that everyone here is anti circ. I didn't know anything about it until I found out I was having a boy.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *race_kelly* 
I don't have it in my sig, but I have 3 intact boys. So now you don't have to wonder.







I usually change my sig around, and put what I am thinking about the most at the moment. I think if that is something that you are very passionate about, that it is something very normal to wonder about. I don't think that the OP was saying that anyone who doesn't have an intact smiley in their sig is bad or pro-circ, she just wonders. *I wonder a lot of things about a lot of people on MDC*!














:









me too! hehe

first few posts on this thread are a bit over kill to say the least!









now to the op:

yeah i wounder when i see alot of different things in siggys.

i always and love to read siggys.









ETA: i totally did not see this thread was 6 pages long!!!!


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

The thought of circumcision, for all reasons, haunts me. It is so important to protect little children from harm. I do not think the anti-circ siggys are advertising a member's child's genitals. I do believe it is bringing awareness to a human rights issue that is too often laughed about. Literally....people slap their steering wheels, point, and hysterically laugh at my bumpers sticker on my car. All they say are:
Circumcision, The more you know, the more you are against it.
and
10 out of 10 babies oppose circumcision

I know we are not talking about bumper stickers, I am just making a point that this human rights issue is commonly laughed at in our society.

I wonder about people as well OP, when I see people have boys and they do not have a nocirc siggy. It is human nature to wonder about other humans and their practices and beliefs.

Circumcision is too harmful and painful to be ignored and put on the back burner. If you care, show it. The babies are counting on the outspoken.


----------



## joandsarah77 (Jul 5, 2005)

Well I do have one in my siggy here, but not in my siggy on any other forum.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

No. I honestly think most of the people here with sons didn't circ. Its not in my sig and I have 2 intact boys.


----------

